# EvenTT07 Southern Cruise on Sunday



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Can I please have names as to those who are attending and then i can plan a route with pick up points on the way, Poss meeting up with other cruises a bit like the cancan a t a wedding picking people up as we meander up country.

I will already be there so looking for a VOLUNTEER to muster the troops and get us off early sunday morning.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My able assistant Mr Taylor may be up for this one :wink:

By the way did you see there was already a thread tha nuTTs posted up about this?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=87951

J


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> My able assistant Mr Taylor may be up for this one :wink:
> 
> By the way did you see there was already a thread tha nuTTs posted up about this?
> 
> ...


If we want to get there on time then perhaps Mr Selman should look after the proceedings


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Perhaps Mr O'Kane can discuss this with Mr Taylor and I, at dinner on thursday next :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> My able assistant Mr Taylor may be up for this one :wink:
> 
> By the way did you see there was already a thread tha nuTTs posted up about this?
> 
> ...


That's the main cruise thread that all the regional threads will be added too John :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Clever sod


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

was intending to go up sunday but am also considering driving up sat pm and staying in a travel lodge over night (far cheaper than the Thistle)
havent dceided yet depends on the cruise arrangements.
BillP


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I would like to join you - if you dont mind a non TT tagging along


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Count me in 

I'm West London based and would normally get up north on the M1 via the North Circular.

What is the planned route and how many pick up points are you planning?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Any idea which way you lot might be travelling on your cruises?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> Count me in
> 
> I'm West London based and would normally get up north on the M1 via the North Circular.
> 
> What is the planned route and how many pick up points are you planning?


Hi Chris - see my answer on your other thread :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ChrisB72 said:


> Count me in
> 
> I'm West London based and would normally get up north on the M1 via the North Circular.
> 
> What is the planned route and how many pick up points are you planning?


Hi Chris,

Plan A is roughly..

Start Rownhams services M27 between Jct 3 and 4 East bound meet 6.30 am depart 6.45am

Next meet area M3 Junction 9 Winnal Services meet 7.00am leave 7.15am

Then A34 North past Newbury then meet at Chievely Services 8.00am leave 8.15 am

Stay on the A34 North to pick up the M40 North to Cherwell services Junction 10, meet at 9am leave at 9.15am.

Come off the M40 at Cherwell Valley Services (J10 M40) and head up the A43 to the M1 - it's all dual carriageway that way - we can all meet at Rothersthorpe Sevices (aka Northampton or Swan Valley Servies) on the M1 at J15A - We could make this the first stop for all cruises to meet up - so we can try and beat the huge spectacle of last year

OK paul :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in
> ...


Looks like the big cruise might be a happening again this year then  8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

170 miles for us southerners! Better get me passport Paul :roll:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry, but it looks like you're going a different way to me....see you there 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

John, Rob, Richard et al :roll: - I've had a thought....

why not come off the M40 at Cherwell Valley (J10 M40) and head up the A43 to the M1 - it's all dual carriageway that way - we can all meet at Rothersthorpe Sevices (aka Northampton or Swan Valley Servies) on the M1 at J15A - We could make this the first stop for all cruises to meet up - so we can try and beat the huge spectacle of last year  8)

It's actually a few miles less going this way too - similar timing.

I would also suggest we all plan to arrive slightly earlier than the 10 o'clock gate opening time to allow for slight deviations to the plans. 

If we could all aim to be at these services between 8:30 and 8:45 that will give us a good hour to get to Donington


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> John, Rob, etc -


I object to being called "etc" :roll: :wink:

Maybe we should redirect to Silverstone instead?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > John, Rob, etc -
> ...


Apologies Richard - edited


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Open to any suggestions, why not meet at Brands Hatch :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have amended my post to include the M1 section now, Paul can you now amend the quoted bit of mine on yours please too?

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Have amended my post to include the M1 section now, Paul can you now amend the quoted bit of mine on yours please too?
> 
> Cheers


Done


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ChrisB72 said:


> Sorry, but it looks like you're going a different way to me....see you there 8)


You sure? We have changed it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but it looks like you're going a different way to me....see you there 8)
> ...


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisB72 said:
> ...


Great news!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Come on all you South West and South East and Mid South lot, start paying attention here !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Can we please firm up the route and numbers of TTs drivning up on Sunday to the EvenTT from the South...


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Stephen and Anna plan on joining you for the cruise, although we have a do on Saturday night so getting up on time will be the hard bit!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

It'll be like Christmas eve, you'll be both so excited that you wont sleep anyhow!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

surftt said:


> Stephen and Anna plan on joining you for the cruise, although we have a do on Saturday night so getting up on time will be the hard bit!


R U guys coming to Poole Quay ??? 8)


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Jacksprat & my self will be at there

"Then A34 North past Newbury then meet at Chievely Services 8.00am leave 8.15 am"

I might be all droopy and dull by the way, it will be so early in the morning lol.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Juber said:


> Jacksprat & my self will be at there
> 
> "Then A34 North past Newbury then meet at Chievely Services 8.00am leave 8.15 am"
> 
> I might be all droopy and dull by the way, it will be so early in the morning lol.


Juber - the times may have changed a bit - we're all aiming to get to Northampton Services for 8:30am to meet all the other cruises.

John/Rob, Do you think it's possible to adjust the timings so that we all meet at Northampton at the same time?

Looks like it might be even earlier for you guys then!


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Ahh is see.

Cool, well what time roughly do you think you will be at the services on the A34 (the BP petrol station just before you hit the M40) 
would be sweet if we all meet up 

J


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Juber said:


> Ahh is see.
> 
> Cool, well what time roughly do you think you will be at the services on the A34 (the BP petrol station just before you hit the M40)
> would be sweet if we all meet up
> ...


Better check with the people who are actually going to be on this cruise as I'm going to be at Northampton with my own cruise from Bucks.

John, Richard...what d'ya reckon?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK lets have a gathering of minds, we shall post up a final call the day before then.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul, what time are you all meeting at Northampton Services?
We shall be up at sparrows then....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Paul, what time are you all meeting at Northampton Services?
> We shall be up at sparrows then....





NaughTTy said:


> ...we're all aiming to get to Northampton Services for 8:30am to meet all the other cruises


 

I reckon it could take us a good hour from there so am allowing a little extra for the unexpected plus I think if the Audi Channel want to film the cruise coming up the M1, then they'll probably want to be there way before 10 o'clock for their schedule. (This is pure assumption - I don't have any info on their plans)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How long from Cherwell to Northampton Services Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> How long from Cherwell to Northampton Services Paul


25 miles (ish) Dual carriage way all the way, so about 25 minutes roughly I would say.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK will sort this out with Richard - mighTTy-Tee

Mr Juber, we will struggle to get off the A34 and get back out again, its a hard place to keep us all together , please PM me and we can swap mobile numbers or simply look out for us as we drive by slowish...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for this john as I will already be there, got to take jeanette away for the week end,, I spoke to richard on Monday.

I think we just need names so as to be able to count the off as the cruise swells


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Next meet area M3 Junction 9 Winnal Services meet 7.00am leave 7.15am


John, Take it you mean Tesco? See you guy's there.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes Dean, its Tescos :wink:

*Can we all list here who is on this Southern Cruise to EvenTT07*
John & Helen TTotal
Richard & Julie MighTTy-Tee
Juber
Dean


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just a thought, can the first pick up be made Tesco Winchester?

Saves some of us guys having to go past Rownhams Westbound to turn around. I reckon I can get to Winchester is only 2 or 3 more minutes than getting to Rownhams at that time of day.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That richard sounds like a good idea but it depends on the rest but makes sense


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Depends who is joining us, looks like only 4cars so far... :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

There seems to be alot of people on this forum, but are not interested in meeting the other owners for a bit of socializing


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:



> Depends who is joining us, looks like only 4cars so far... :?


I thought it was 5 with


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK then add the swingers :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

John & Helen TTotal 
Richard & Julie MighTTy-Tee 
Juber 
Dean
Kev & Bev (AKA the Swingers)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

perhaps thats why no name down for tonight a renowned area for those types portsdown after dark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:?:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Can I join you guys somewhere if my car is well by then? Will be travelling up from East Sussex and joining the M1 from the M25.

What Services are you meeting at and what time?

I can't be definite about coming until the last minute. Car is still in sick bay 

Cheers

rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

how does this look

Rothersthorpe Sevices (aka Northampton or Swan Valley Servies) on the M1 at J15A

People just be aware of the speed camera on the A43


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> how does this look
> 
> Rothersthorpe Sevices (aka Northampton or Swan Valley Servies) on the M1 at J15A
> 
> People just be aware of the speed camera on the A43


Looks good to me but what time?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > how does this look
> ...


8:30am or earlier (see the South Mids and London threads)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers Paul, I am sure D-Day was easier to plan than this


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Ok cool, ile confirm Jack & i will leave the Basingstoke massive at 7am lol, so yes we wlll be tired as hell and miserable hahahaha, then comes a modded TT im sure we will be fully awake!


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

You need to add me!

I will be driving to Newbury with Juber...

Who shall i PM my number we will wait in a layby and tag on when you pass 

SO make that list 6!


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Forgot to say what time do we need to be in Newbury for?

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think it will be around 6:45 as they make their way oop north check with richard


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

So i need to be in Newbury at 6.45


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jacksprat said:


> So i need to be in Newbury at 6.45


Yeap


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Alot later than some, but worth it for that one day


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi can you tell me where you are meeting at newbury and what time thanks neil.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Neil - _Cherwell_ *Chieveley* Services (A34/M4) at 6:45am


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Neil - Cherwell Services (A34/M4) at 6:45am


Chieveley Services :wink:

(Cherwell comes later  )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

6 cars then ...any more :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

John & Helen (TTotal) @Winchester
Richard & Julie (MighTy-Tee) @Winchester
Kev and Wendy (KevTT)@ Winchester
Mark RS4 (Jog)@ Winchester
Bill & Lorraine (BillP) @Winchester ???
Steve & Anna (SurfTT) @ Winchester
Malcolm & Sue (Techno) @ Winchester
Dean (DeanTT) Scirroco @ Winchester
Neil Millard tt 
Juber @ A34/M40 gas station
Jacksprat @ A34/M40 gas station

Thats BETTER guys 11 cars now... 8) (9 tts)


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

So neil are you going to join Juber and I at the Service station at 6.45am?

TTotal/Mighty TT you have PM


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Hi People,

I've been trying to compile a map of the Sunday routes here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF ... 547607&z=7

Please let me know if there's any mistakes or corrections that need to be made (particularly on timings).


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So 6.15AM start from Tesco Winnall Winchester then ?

Neil Millard tt at Chievely at 6.50 to 7.05

Meet Juber/Jacksprat A34/M40 junction 7.30 to 7.45 AM


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> So 6.00 AM start from Tesco Winnall Winchester then ?
> 
> Meet Juber/Jacksprat A34/M40 junction *7.15am* ???
> 
> Confirm times please Rich


*Winchester 6:00*

I would reckon we will get to Newbury in under 45 mins *so 6:45 (leave Newbury 7:00)*

The AA reckons 75 mins to Northampton which will get us there for 8:15

_(I typed in M4 Newbury - it cant find this first option offered *M4 Manchester* :lol: )_


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jacksprat said:


> So neil are you going to join Juber and I at the Service station at 6.45am?
> 
> TTotal/Mighty TT you have PM


Neil meets us at Chievely services Jack, thats where the M4 joins the A34

We meet you where the M40 joins the A34

Is that clear?

Yes got your PM thanks and replied! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> John & Helen (TTotal) @Winchester
> Richard & Julie (MighTy-Tee) @Winchester
> Kev and Wendy (KevTT)@ Winchester
> Mark RS4 (Jog)@ Winchester
> ...


Thanks R :roll:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

all well and clear so this is confirmed we have to be at the A34/M40 area for 7.30...

If it changes please let us know...

Maybe update the original post and delete loads of these to save confusion???

There are so many suggestions of times etc it is becoming hard to follow!

Dont we need to be at M40 earlier than 7.30??

Because Rich is now saying be there for 7am :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jacksprat said:


> Dont we need to be at M40 earlier than 7.30??
> 
> Because Rich is now saying be there for 7am :?


Jack - John and I dont sing from the same song sheet. 

Your PM said Newbury (M4/A34) which is 7am

John is saying M40/A34 which is another 30 miles or so up the road.

I assume you are now meeting us at Newbury @ 7am???? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

i will confirm with Juber this evening....

^^^ that pic explains this situation perfectly! :lol:

In any case we will be there!

Likely to meet you at M4/A34 join as i can go via Reading :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

It's a Corrado not a Sirrocco! How dare you insult a sirrocco by calling my car one!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dean we are all VWs under the skin mate :wink:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Right meet me & Jacksprat at Tower Hamlets London hahahahahaha.

Joking,

we will confirm abit later, im so lost! lol


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi will see you all at the service station.Neil


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Right heres the plan for Jacksprat and i (hope hes all cool with this)

So 6.15AM start from Tesco Winnall Winchester ( the leaders)

Neil Millard tt at Chievely at 6.50 to 7.05

Meet Juber/Jacksprat A34/M40 junction 7.30 to 7.45 AM (the last service station on the A34 just before the M40 Junction)

Who ever wants to tag along with us heres out route....
6.30am Leave basingstoke
6.45am Reading Madjeski stadium juction heading Wales bound on the M4 then joining the A34.......................
Hopefuly get to the A34 at 7.30ish


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Please add me to the List (now=12):

John & Helen (TTotal) @Winchester 
Richard & Julie (MighTy-Tee) @Winchester 
Kev and Wendy (KevTT)@ Winchester 
Mark RS4 (Jog)@ Winchester 
Bill & Lorraine (BillP) @Winchester ??? 
Steve & Anna (SurfTT) @ Winchester 
Malcolm & Sue (Techno) @ Winchester 
Dean (DeanTT) Scirroco @ Winchester 
Neil Millard tt @ Newbury A34/M4 Services
Mervyn (mlarner) @ Newbury A34/M4 Services
Juber @ A34/M40 gas station 
Jacksprat @ A34/M40 gas station


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

BUMMMMMMMMMMMMP   8) :lol: :x :evil: :!: :arrow: :-* :twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bring a bloomin brolly


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Also if you have PMR radios - please bring them along - channel 4 is the usual channel for chat.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

What u mean walkie talkies?

I have a set lol, this should be fun! hahahaha


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Juber said:


> What u mean walkie talkies?
> 
> I have a set lol, this should be fun! hahahaha


The PMR walkie talkie banter on a cruise adds to the fun 

Use channel 4


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

This should be fun, I feel I may be getting beaten up by you lot lol. 
Expect some singing!


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Have a good cruise up peeps. I can't join you as you lazy [smiley=zzz.gif] lot are going up too late. I have to be there for the 09:00 briefing as my baby is getting some track action tomorrow [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mr L


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be meeting you all at Chievely


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> See you all tomorrow.


Will do, I have a slightly more appropriate car for tomorrow


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Another TTC and 2 peeps joining the run at Chievley! See you there.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

see ya in approximatly 7 hours


----------

